# Building an "ultimate" gaming computer



## hergrace (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi all!

My son is specing out a system on which to play graphics-heavy computer games (e.g., the Total War series and Paradox Interactive games). He has put together the following system components, which come to about $1600 (we wouldn't want to go over $2000). Our question, will these parts work together and is there any part that would be better served with a different component (brand, series, etc). He's planning on a Windows 7 system. We live in Atlanta and are planning on buying most of this over the 'net. Thanks! :wave:

*Chassis: NZXT Apollo Gaming Computer Case: $130.00-$144.87*

*NZXT Apollo Gaming Computer Case*

*Motherboard: Intel CPU & Motherboard Combo: Core i7 930 Quad Core Processor + ASRock X58 6xDDR3 Extreme 3 ATX Motherboard: $519.98 *

*Intel CPU & Motherboard Combo: Core i7 930 Quad Core Processor + ...*

*Monitor: ASUS VE228H - 21.5" - widescreen TFT active matrix LCD display w/ Stereo speakers: $141-160 *

*ASUS VE228H - 21.5" - widescreen TFT active matrix LCD display w/ ...*

*Sound Card: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Sound card - 192 kHz - 24-bit: $75.00 *

*Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Sound card - 192 kHz - 24-bit*

*Video Card: ZOTAC GTX 570 1.28GB 732MHZ ZT-50201-10P NVIDIA PCI-Express X16 Video: $329-340 *

*ZOTAC GTX 570 1.28GB 732MHZ ZT-50201-10P NVIDIA PCI-Express X16 Video*

*DVD Drive: Samsung SH-B083L - DVD±RW (±R DL) / DVD-RAM / BD-ROM drive - Serial ATA - 48x (CD) / 16x (DVD) / 8x (BD) 48x (CD) / 16x (DVD±R) / 8x (DVD±R DL) 4x (CD) / 6x (DVD-RW) / 8x (DVD+RW) / 12x (DVD-RAM) - Internal – Black: $80 *

*Samsung SH-B083L - DVD±RW (±R DL) / DVD-RAM / BD-ROM drive - ...*

*Power Source: Corsair Professional Series HX1000W Power supply - 1 kW: $220 *

*Corsair Professional Series HX1000W Power supply - 1 kW*

*RAM: Mfr. Part #KVR1333D3N9K2/8G - Kingston ValueRAM 8GB DDR3 SDRAM Memory Module - 8GB (2 x 4GB) - 1333MHZ DDR3-1333/PC3-10667 - non-ECC - (8677332): $211*

*Mfr. Part #KVR1333D3N9K2/8G - Kingston ValueRAM 8GB DDR3 SDRAM ...*


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello hergrace,

The Video card you have selected is not the best quality. One from ASUS, Gigabyte etc would be a better choice.

The RAM you have selected is also not the best quality. Kingston RAM has been known for unreliability, so RAM from Corsair, G.Skill, OCZ, or crucial would be better. Also, 8gb is a bit too much as most games cannot utilize over 4GB.


----------



## DaChozenOnez (Mar 28, 2010)

But if they are to buy a 64 bit system,it could utilize every last bit of ram. Isnt that right,Ooudestomp?


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Yes, but it is the games that can't utilize it.


----------



## DaChozenOnez (Mar 28, 2010)

True......so Hergrace should buy 4-6GB of ram.End of story.


----------



## hergrace (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for your comments so far. 

Of course, this system is meant to last for several years, and I have a feeling those games will eventually make use of the extra RAM. Or am I just whistling Dixie?

Then again, he will be using the machine for school work, and probably video and audio editing. I'm suddenly wondering if those sorts of apps would make greater use of 8G RAM. It's been ages since I've had to study hardware, so I appreciate all the input!


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

IMO you could get just as much performance and spend a lot less money. The CPU and motherboard combo is complete overkill for the intended use. The PSU while plenty powerful is way more than you need. 

Personally I would look for a case that had more modern features than the one you've selected. You can spend around $100 a case and get something with better features and functionality. Something like the COOLER MASTER HAF 922 would be a big improvement.

I would look either locally at parts (microcenter) or use a place like Newegg. The case you have listed above is only $70 at Newegg.com.


----------



## jobob1 (Jan 15, 2009)

I would look at asus or gigabyte for the mobo. Asrock is not the best of quality.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I would suggest you look over our suggested builds. You can do as well or better for the money. All of the listed builds use top quality hardware.
4GB (2X2GB matched pair) of RAM is more than sufficient for now and will be for some time.


http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2010-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## hergrace (Feb 7, 2011)

JMPC said:


> Personally I would look for a case that had more modern features than the one you've selected. You can spend around $100 a case and get something with better features and functionality. Something like the COOLER MASTER HAF 922 would be a big improvement.
> 
> I would look either locally at parts (microcenter) or use a place like Newegg. The case you have listed above is only $70 at Newegg.com.


Can you tell us about the "modern features"? Also, the Walmart price includes 700W power supply, keyboard and mouse, while he'd have to buy a separate power supply with the one from Newegg. 

Thanks!


----------



## hergrace (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the link Tyree. We're looking over these suggested builds.

Again - we're enjoying and appreciating all the feedback!


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Newer cases have things like cable and wire management features and cutouts in the motherboards trays for routing cables and removing/installer heatsinks without removing the motherboard. 

You listed a power supply as an item you were going to purchase which is why I suggested that case. If you're going to buy a case with a power supply make sure it's a high quality unit. A lot of times the ones that are included with cases are not the best quality.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Most PSU's included with a case are low quality to junk.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

JMPC said:


> Newer cases have things like cable and wire management features and cutouts in the motherboards trays for routing cables and removing/installer heatsinks without removing the motherboard.
> 
> You listed a power supply as an item you were going to purchase which is why I suggested that case. If you're going to buy a case with a power supply make sure it's a high quality unit. A lot of times the ones that are included with cases are not the best quality.







very good advice all the way around ray:


----------



## hergrace (Feb 7, 2011)

wow! Y'all are fantastic ray:, and we're learning a lot. Okay, together with your suggestions and Linderman's system suggestions, here's what we're looking at:

case 
Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower

mobo 
ASUS P7P55D-E Pro LGA 1156 Intel P55 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel 

CPU 
Intel Core i7-950 Bloomfield 3.06GHz 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 8MB L3 Cache LGA 1366 130W Quad-Core Processor BX80601950 

RAM 
G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL 

Power Supply 
CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC 

Monitor 
ASUS VE228H - 21.5" - widescreen TFT active matrix LCD display w/ Stereo speakers 

Sound Card 
HT | OMEGA CLARO 7.1 Channels 24-bit 192KHz PCI Interface 

Video Card 
EVGA 012-P3-1470-AR GeForce GTX 470 (Fermi) 1280MB 320-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI 

DVD Drive 
ASUS Black 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 12X DVD+R DL 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache SATA 24X DVD Burner

We were wondering alternately about using this video card:
ASUS ENGTX570/2DI/1280MD5 Graphics adapter - 1.25 GB - GDDR5 SDRAM
But it's reviews were not as good as the EVGA.

Thanks again everyone! :wave:


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

The only problem I see is the Mobo and cpu, You have listed a 1156 socket mobo and a 1366 cpu.

You need to change either the cpu or mobo

Edit: to go with the ram, I suggest changing the cpu so you dont have to change the ram
Newegg.com - Intel Core i7-870 Lynnfield 2.93GHz 8MB L3 Cache LGA 1156 95W Quad-Core Processor BX80605I7870


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Ditto ^
Onboard sound is usually more than sufficient on newer Mobo's so I doubt you will need the dedicated sound card. You can always ad one later if the Onboard is not suitable.


----------



## hergrace (Feb 7, 2011)

shotgn said:


> The only problem I see is the Mobo and cpu, You have listed a 1156 socket mobo and a 1366 cpu.
> 
> You need to change either the cpu or mobo
> 
> ...


Ah...we'd missed the discrepancy. Thanks for that! And Tyree -- a very good idea about the soundcard. That saves $160, always a good thing. 

We'll leave the thread open just in case there's anything else we've missed. Thanks all!


----------

